# PED BASIC file transfer??



## welsy (Jan 31, 2009)

I have used a local company to stitch files for me, but decided to purchase a home machine to do it myself. I purchased the pes file from them, & spoke to Brother about using ped basic. They said it was straight forward, but I have tried & cant seem to get my PES file over to the ped basic program.... I hope someone out there can help me


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

This is kind of a round about way but maybe it will work for you.
Save your PES file as a DST file. Then open or import the DST file into the PED Basic program.


----------



## welsy (Jan 31, 2009)

the thing is, I dont have the advanced software to even open the file to resave it... :-( I could ask the company I had make it a pes file for me next week! but the main thing is, I open ped basic, & cant see that file, so is that because it doesnt recognise the file type. Should the other file type show?? 

thanks I appreciate your help


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

PED Basic may not understand the newer PES file version. I have PE-Design 7.0 - if you want to email me the file, I will try to convert it to an older version and email it back to you. You can send it to tfalk at cobrapromotionsgroup dot com.


----------

